# These Are Enjoyable



## Kirk (Jul 25, 2003)

http://www.kendo-world.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=1209


----------



## Elfan (Jul 25, 2003)

I like the one about the left and right hands. :-D


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 25, 2003)

> I like the one about the left and right hands



Like it, hell, I'm startin' to resemble that remark:shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

It might be fun in The Locker Room!

"Don't use desperation technique!"


----------

